

When you're redesigning something, make sure you're not missing the point - keymone
http://images.vfl.ru/ii/1324249540/ec4cc693/239504.jpg

======
kalistoga
When you're submitting something with a cryptic title, make sure people can
understand it.

~~~
keymone
that picture is quite self-descriptive

~~~
kalistoga
Then explain. I don't get it.

~~~
keymone
they decided to redesign the christmas tree but didn't get what was wrong
about it?

~~~
kalistoga
can you please explain further? You are making me feel like an idiot. I don't
see anything wrong with the tree. What exactly is the joke in here? Also, i'm
even more confused because it doesn't even seem like a "redesign" at all. Not
even sure if these two pictures are from the same location. The backgrounds
are different.

